# Eggdrop Erweiterung TCL



## Flex (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo, letztendlich versuche ich nur, dass er jeden Morgen um 6 Uhr 2 Sätze sagt, 5 Minuten später wieder einen und dann nochmal... 


```
### Bindings ### 

bind time - "00 06 *" srestart ; # Ever day at 6:00 o Clock Format: MM (Minutes) HH (Hours) Day Year

### Restart ###

proc srestart args {
    set chan "#flextest"
    puthelp "PRIVMSG $chan :!announce Server reboot in 5mins"
    puthelp "PRIVMSG $chan :!playercap 0" 
    timer 5 "puthelp \"PRIVMSG $chan :!close\""
    utimer 10 "puthelp \"PRIVMSG $chan :!serverdown\""
}
```

Irgendjemand eine Idee?

Update:
Ok, die Timer werden nicht ignoriert... Nur wird der 2. Timer nicht nach dem Ersten ausgeführt, sondern 10 Sekunden gemessen am Start des Scripts... Wie schaffe ich es also, dass der 2. Timer erst startet wenn die erste Meldung gekommen ist? Koppeln kann ich sie wohl nicht...?
Und ja, das ist mein erster Gehversuch im TCL Scripting.

(Die Texte sind jetzt verändert und ergeben keinen Sinn....)
Ist in PHP Tags weil highlight keinen Zeilenumbruch mehr machen wollte...


----------



## michasch (24. September 2006)

warum setzt du nicht einfach alle Ausgaben auf eine feste Zeit (über das bind time) ?


----------



## DocRandom (7. September 2007)

Hallo Felix!

Was michasch meinte, sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
set chan "#flextest"
bind time - "00 06 * * *" srestart ; # Um 06:00 Uhr kommt die erste Meldung
bind time - "05 06 * * *" warning ; # Um 06:05 Uhr kommt die Warnung
bind time - "10 06 * * *" shutdown; #Um 06:10 Uhr kommt was immer Du willst!

proc srestart { args } {
  global chan
  puthelp "PRIVMSG $chan : \002announce Server reboot in 5mins!\002"
  puthelp "PRIVMSG $chan : \002playercap 0\002"
}
proc warning { args } {
  global chan
  puthelp "PRIVMSG $chan : \002Channel closing now!\002"
  # hier jetzt am besten das Channel-Limit auf 0 setzen, damit keiner mehr rein kann!

}
proc shutdown { args } {
  global chan
  puthelp "PRIVMSG $chan : \002Server going down!\002"
  # Jetzt die verbleibenden User Kicken
  # und was immer Du noch machen willst vor dem Reboot!
}
```

lg
DocRandom


----------

